# Non se ne vogliono andare...



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


 
devi fare un percorso di allontanamento pure tu...


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


 
perchè ti amo persa


----------



## Iris (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


forumisti bamboccioni


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> devi fare un percorso di allontanamento pure tu...


 
se volete vi consiglio un bel rito  

	
	
		
		
	


	





anzi se mi pagate ve lo faccio


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


Perché chiederselo Persa?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


 perchè è un appuntamento quotidiano, perchè è irresistibile andare a vedere che hanno risposto in un tuo thread, perchè è una piccola certezza, perchè vuoi vedere com'è andata a finire con Ritina e le sue storie-non storie, perchè vuoi leggere amarax come sta....per leggere se giusy ha mollato il tipo ed incazzarti perchèè in gamba e fa la scema....per vedere i dubbi di MM dove lo portano....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Non lo so... io perche' a lavoro m'annoio...


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... io perche' a lavoro m'annoio...


 





















idem


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché chiederselo Persa?


Perché è strano.
Se ogni tanto c'è chi annuncia che se ne va credo che non sia solo per vedere se lo si nota di più se c'è, non c'è, o c'è e si mette in controluce.
Credo che ci sia davvero in alcuni il bisogno di distacco che corrisponde a una separazione ...altrimenti non sarebbe necessario alcun annuncio come ha fatto chi se n'è andato discretamente ( e di alcuni sento la mancanza).
Ma la separazione indica un legame.
Quando un anno fa per ragioni tecniche per qualche giorno il forum non è stato raggiungibile davvero ci siamo preoccupati se avremmo perso ogni contatto con molti dei frequentatori.


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

persa prima che inizi a strapparti i capelli ... io stavo scherzando ... quando me ne andrò non lo annuncerò


----------



## La Lupa (21 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> forumisti bamboccioni


...


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sento la mancanza).
> Ma la separazione indica un legame.
> Quando un anno fa per ragioni tecniche per qualche giorno il forum non è stato raggiungibile davvero ci siamo preoccupati se avremmo perso ogni contatto con molti dei frequentatori.


leggersi per tanto tempo porta a conoscere le persone e a provare affetto o antipatia per loro.
ma è un legame certamente.
piacevole anche perchè lo si può interrompere quando vuoi, e poi riprendere, e poi interrompere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> persa prima che inizi a strapparti i capelli ... io stavo scherzando ... quando me ne andrò non lo annuncerò


Che tu ti fossi semplicemente messo in controluce lo si era capito subito.
Ai miei capelli ci tengo.


----------



## MK (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché è strano.
> Se ogni tanto c'è chi annuncia che se ne va credo che non sia solo per vedere se lo si nota di più se c'è, non c'è, o c'è e si mette in controluce.
> Credo che ci sia davvero in alcuni il bisogno di distacco che corrisponde a una separazione ...altrimenti non sarebbe necessario alcun annuncio come ha fatto chi se n'è andato discretamente ( e di alcuni sento la mancanza).
> Ma la separazione indica un legame.
> Quando un anno fa per ragioni tecniche per qualche giorno il forum non è stato raggiungibile davvero ci siamo preoccupati se avremmo perso ogni contatto con molti dei frequentatori.


Mah... io vedo tanti nick che arrivano raccontano e spariscono. Tanti che leggono e non scrivono nulla. Mi piacerebbe che il forum si ampliasse un po', che arrivassero nuovi personaggi. Veri o fasulli non mi importa.

Poi il monopolio non è gradito a tutti e quindi... Certi giochini virtuali già visti da altre parti irritano. Ma non c'è nulla da fare, sono fisiologici...


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che tu ti fossi semplicemente messo in controluce lo si era capito subito.
> Ai miei capelli ci tengo.


in controluce non vedresti comunque nulla


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè è un appuntamento quotidiano, perchè è irresistibile andare a vedere che hanno risposto in un tuo thread, perchè è una piccola certezza, perchè vuoi vedere com'è andata a finire con Ritina e le sue storie-non storie, *perchè vuoi leggere amarax come sta....*per leggere se giusy ha mollato il tipo ed incazzarti perchèè in gamba e fa la scema....per vedere i dubbi di MM dove lo portano....








 amarax ringrazia...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> amarax ringrazia...


dolcissima, come va?


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dolcissima, come va?


Bruja ha sintetizzato nel mio 3d così:"atto III, scena madre" quello che è accaduto....ed ha come al solito ragione. In breve lui sostiene che proprio ORA che è finita non ho nessun motivo di lasciarlo.Già. Mi ama ed ha chiuso con l'altra. C'è \ ci sarebbe qualche strascico per il lavoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ed io che domani ho appuntamento con lavvocato, non so che fare...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Bruja ha sintetizzato nel mio 3d così:"atto III, scena madre" quello che è accaduto....ed ha come al solito ragione. In breve lui sostiene che proprio ORA che è finita non ho nessun motivo di lasciarlo.Già. Mi ama ed ha chiuso con l'altra. C'è \ ci sarebbe qualche strascico per il lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vacci, raccontagli tutto e vedi un occhio esterno ed esperto cosa ti risponde....


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vacci, raccontagli tutto e vedi un occhio esterno ed esperto cosa ti risponde....


 
all'epoca mi disse che potevo ottenere la casa x i ragazzi...se vado è x chiudere x sempre.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> all'epoca mi disse che potevo ottenere la casa x i ragazzi...se vado è x chiudere x sempre.


e fatti 'sto regalo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


non credo che sia difficile, nel momento in cui uno ne ha piene le palle.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non credo che sia difficile, nel momento in cui uno ne ha piene le palle.
















 già...ho 24 ore x decidere che fare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> già...ho 24 ore x decidere che fare


devi decidere se andartene dal forum? E' un'epidemia?


----------



## Old Toujours (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché è strano.
> Se ogni tanto c'è chi annuncia che se ne va credo che non sia solo per vedere se lo si nota di più se c'è, non c'è, o c'è e si mette in controluce.
> Credo che ci sia davvero in alcuni il bisogno di distacco che corrisponde a una separazione ...altrimenti non sarebbe necessario alcun annuncio come ha fatto chi se n'è andato discretamente ( e di alcuni sento la mancanza).
> Ma la separazione indica un legame.
> Quando un anno fa per ragioni tecniche per qualche giorno il forum non è stato raggiungibile davvero ci siamo preoccupati se avremmo perso ogni contatto con molti dei frequentatori.


Io invece sono più per l'effetto palcoscenico dei forum,

volenti o nolenti ognuno si ritrova ad interpretare un ruolo nella comunità virtuale, poco importa quante similitudini ci siano poi con il reale, 

resta il fatto che tanto più uno si senta coinvolto e protagonista della scena tanto più cerchi l'applauso o i fischi all'uscita e l'esigenza comunque di salutare il suo pubblico nonchè ascoltarne anonimamente la critica.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non credo che sia difficile, nel momento in cui uno ne ha piene le palle.


 
ehi dico a te....dove ce lo prendiamo l'aperitivo.....


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> devi decidere se andartene dal forum? E' un'epidemia?


che dici? se far andar via mio marito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Io invece sono più per l'effetto palcoscenico dei forum,
> 
> volenti o nolenti ognuno si ritrova ad interpretare un ruolo nella comunità virtuale, poco importa quante similitudini ci siano poi con il reale,
> 
> resta il fatto che tanto più uno si senta coinvolto e protagonista della scena tanto più cerchi l'applauso o i fischi all'uscita e l'esigenza comunque di salutare il suo pubblico e di ascoltarne la critica.


Credo che tu abbia colto la differenza tra chi vive il forum come un palcoscenico e chi come una comunità.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehi dico a te....dove ce lo prendiamo l'aperitivo.....


con me lo potresti prendere davvero....mica pure angelodelmale è delle ns parti???!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> con me lo potresti prendere davvero....mica pure angelodelmale è delle ns parti???!!!


 
no angelo è di milano e salgo la sett prox....io e te quando vuoi...ce ne sta uno che mi piace assai....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ehi dico a te....dove ce lo prendiamo l'aperitivo.....


credo che un posto valga l'altro. dove sei comoda?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> che dici? se far andar via mio marito


questo avevi detto di averlo deciso tempo fa, o no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> credo che un posto valga l'altro. dove sei comoda?


cmq mi sposto con i mezzi...meglio dalle parti tue, per la tua mobilità scarsina.....mi sa


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> già...ho 24 ore x decidere che fare


se non hai ancora deciso vuol dire che stai bene dove stai nonostante tutto.
non andare dall'avvocato, lascia perdere. 
ma non per quello che lui dice a te, ma per come sei fatta tu...


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non hai ancora deciso vuol dire che stai bene dove stai nonostante tutto.
> non andare dall'avvocato, lascia perdere.
> ma non per quello che lui dice a te, ma per come sei fatta tu...








 io non tollero la menzogna. Il problema è questo. L'altro è che non sarei lucida ad affrontare il dolore dei ragazzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché una volta entrati nel forum è così difficile andarsene?


perche' da' dipendenza....

hai voja a di' che si smette quando si vuole, ma ci si arriva ad avere l'ansia del ritorno da astinenza...

e mo' non mi dire che ti collegavi addirittura dagli internet point solo per curiosita'....


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no angelo è di milano e salgo la sett prox....io e te quando vuoi...ce ne sta uno che mi piace assai....


 
Mi alletta...se non vado dall'avvocato parto x le vacanze. Se vado dall'avvocato resto qui. In entrambi i casi ci vedremo ed offrirò io


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo avevi detto di averlo deciso tempo fa, o no?


Io sì. E' lui che mi fa desistere. E' un labirinto dal quale provo ad uscire ed invece mi ci addentro sempre più....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Io sì. E' lui che mi fa desistere. E' un labirinto dal quale provo ad uscire ed invece mi ci addentro sempre più....


ma tu sei decisa? Se lo fossi, come farebbe a farti desistere?


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> io non tollero la menzogna. Il problema è questo. L'altro è che non sarei lucida ad affrontare il dolore dei ragazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amarax, questa situazione la vivi da anni, mica da ora e come vedi sei sopravvissuta.
sei più forte di quello che pensi. sei più forte tu di tuo marito e della sua amante.
cosa vuoi andare a fare dall'avvocato? tu sai quello che vuoi... ed è tutto tranne che lasciare tuo marito.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi alletta...se non vado dall'avvocato parto x le vacanze. Se vado dall'avvocato resto qui. In entrambi i casi ci vedremo ed offrirò io


allora è sicuro: amarax parte per le vacanze. aspettiamo cartolina.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma tu sei decisa? Se lo fossi, come farebbe a farti desistere?


Con le parole...le parole giuste al momento giusto...ad es l'altra notte litigammo furiosamente e lui disse"maledetto il giorno in cui ho iniziato questa storia..."non l'aveva mai detto prima. E se....fosse vero? che ha chiuso ,dico...3 anni d'inferno per niente?


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora è sicuro: amarax parte per le vacanze. aspettiamo cartolina.


 

























firmato:
la donna senza palle


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> amarax, questa situazione la vivi da anni, mica da ora *e come vedi sei sopravvissuta*.
> sei più forte di quello che pensi. sei più forte tu di tuo marito e della sua amante.
> cosa vuoi andare a fare dall'avvocato? tu sai quello che vuoi... ed è tutto tranne che lasciare tuo marito.


 
Si sono forte...non sarei più qui altrimenti.
A volte penso che mi verrà qualcosa allo stomaco o all'intestino. Ho perso 3 kg in 2 giorni fra lacrime e digiuno e nausea...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Con le parole...le parole giuste al momento giusto...ad es l'altra notte litigammo furiosamente e lui disse"maledetto il giorno in cui ho iniziato questa storia..."non l'aveva mai detto prima. E se....fosse vero? che ha chiuso ,dico...3 anni d'inferno per niente?


L'ha detto anche mio marito.
Sono solo parole che non significano quel che tu credi.

Affrontare una separazione è un atto grave e pesante e che lui ha fatto in modo che dovessi assumertene tu sola tutto il peso.
Ma il suo è solo un giochetto. La responsabilità è solo sua.
Amarax dai ratta a chi c'è passata e sa come ci si sente dopo: libere!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Si sono forte...non sarei più qui altrimenti.
> A volte penso che mi verrà qualcosa allo stomaco o all'intestino. Ho perso 3 kg in 2 giorni fra lacrime e digiuno e nausea...


e cosa vuoi che sia?
alla fine sarai la più forte comunque. 
hai dalla tua la forza di essere nel giusto e senza peccato.
e tu è su quello che punti per riprenderti tuo marito.


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche mio marito.
> Sono solo parole che non significano quel che tu credi.
> 
> Affrontare una separazione è un atto grave e pesante e che lui ha fatto in modo che dovessi assumertene tu sola tutto il peso.
> ...


Anche io ho detto diverse cose ad Amarax però ... o sei tu l'amante del marito oppure non capisco tutta questa sicumera da dove ti deriva. Non vorrei che fosse acidità e risentimento per la TUA storia.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Mi alletta...se non vado dall'avvocato parto x le vacanze. Se vado dall'avvocato resto qui. In entrambi i casi ci vedremo ed offrirò io


una volta per una....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Anche io ho detto diverse cose ad Amarax però ... o sei tu l'amante del marito oppure non capisco tutta questa sicumera da dove ti deriva. Non vorrei che fosse acidità e risentimento per la TUA storia.


Le mie parole derivano dalla storia di Amarax. Uno che dice con sincerità quelle parole non assiste alla disperazione della moglie che dice di amare per anni. Ricorda, inoltre, che lei ha scoperto che questa non è che l'ultima (?) di una serie...


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Con le parole...le parole giuste al momento giusto...ad es l'altra notte litigammo furiosamente e lui disse*"maledetto il giorno in cui ho iniziato questa storia..."non l'aveva mai detto prima. *E se....fosse vero? che ha chiuso ,dico...3 anni d'inferno per niente?



... e quelle prima di Lei?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non contano?!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le mie parole derivano dalla storia di Amarax. Uno che dice con sincerità quelle parole non assiste alla disperazione della moglie che dice di amare per anni. Ricorda, inoltre, che lei ha scoperto che questa non è che l'ultima (?) di una serie...


persa, io sono convinta che amarax e suo marito staranno insieme per sempre e tutto continuerà come sempre.
è una questione di affetti veri e di paure di vario genere, secondo me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> persa, io sono convinta che amarax e suo marito staranno insieme per sempre e tutto continuerà come sempre.
> è una questione di affetti veri e di paure di vario genere, secondo me.


Io non lo escludo.
Lui non si vede perché dovrebbe andarsene puà avere capra e cavoli ...se sopporta qualche sfuriata...
Ma mi auguro per Amarax che lei si liberi da un legame che non è più amore neppure per lei.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Anche io ho detto diverse cose ad Amarax però ... o sei tu l'amante del marito oppure non capisco tutta questa sicumera da dove ti deriva. *Non vorrei che fosse acidità e risentimento per la TUA storia*.


Che commento del cazzo... scusa eh!

La storia di Amarax e' bella lunga e il marito ha dimostrato pienamente di essere uno stronzo... certo che quando si danno dei consigli in genere si parte da esperienze personali (soprattutto se molto simili)... non e' questione di acidita' e risentimento (che io personalmente AVREI) per questioni personali... non tutti si fanno queste pippe mentali, piu' semplicemente il marito di Amarax e' uno stronzo e l'unico motivo per cui ha "maledetto il momento in cui ha iniziato la relazione" e' solo perche' ora ha l'onere dei grattacapi con la moglie, ma la relazione extgra sta ancora in piedi...


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> persa, io *sono convinta che amarax e suo marito staranno insieme per sempre e tutto continuerà come sempre.*
> è una questione di affetti veri e di paure di vario genere, secondo me.



Ne sono convinta anche io.


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le mie parole derivano dalla storia di Amarax. Uno che dice con sincerità quelle parole non assiste alla disperazione della moglie che dice di amare per anni. Ricorda, inoltre, che lei ha scoperto che questa non è che l'ultima (?) di una serie...


Tendo a pensarla come te, in genere, però la certezza non la puoi avere. E qui stiamo parlando di una separazione. Io, non perdonerei. La lascerei perchè tanto so che queste cose mi tornerebbero sempre in mente e quindi ... per me, non ha senso perdonare e dimenticare.
Ma lei la pensa diversamente e se questo uomo ora ha capito, davvero,  di aver sbagliato e se Amarax vuole ... merita una chance.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> persa, io sono convinta che amarax e suo marito staranno insieme per sempre e tutto continuerà come sempre.
> è una questione di affetti veri e di paure di vario genere, secondo me.


Anche secondo me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tendo a pensarla come te, in genere, però la certezza non la puoi avere. E qui stiamo parlando di una separazione. Io, non perdonerei. La lascerei perchè tanto so che queste cose mi tornerebbero sempre in mente e quindi ... per me, non ha senso perdonare e dimenticare.
> Ma lei la pensa diversamente e se questo uomo ora ha capito, davvero, di aver sbagliato e se Amarax vuole ... merita una chance.


Lei gli ha dato tre anni di chance


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che commento del cazzo... scusa eh!
> 
> La storia di Amarax e' bella lunga e il marito ha dimostrato pienamente di essere uno stronzo... certo che quando si danno dei consigli in genere si parte da esperienze personali (soprattutto se molto simili)... non e' questione di acidita' e risentimento (che io personalmente AVREI) per questioni personali... non tutti si fanno queste pippe mentali, piu' semplicemente il marito di Amarax e' uno stronzo e l'unico motivo per cui ha "maledetto il momento in cui ha iniziato la relazione" e' solo perche' ora ha l'onere dei grattacapi con la moglie, ma la relazione extgra sta ancora in piedi...


sicuramente il mio è un commento del cazzo però è ciò che pensavo ed è ciò che ho scritto. non ci giro attorno alle parole e ai pensieri ... ti piaccia o no son fatto così. Non volevo essere offensivo ma soltanto MOLTO chiaro


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lei gli ha dato tre anni di chance


amarax ha parlato di un fatto nuovo ...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sicuramente il mio è un commento del cazzo però è ciò che pensavo ed è ciò che ho scritto. non ci giro attorno alle parole e ai pensieri ... ti piaccia o no son fatto così. Non volevo essere offensivo ma soltanto MOLTO chiaro



Io pure. Infatti mi pare di essere stata altrettanto chiara.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e quelle prima di Lei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono straconvinta che occhio non vede cuore non duole.
il vero problema di amarax è la competizione con l'altra. 
suo marito sembra ormai solo funzionale alla disputa con l'altra..
una lotta fra donne, praticamente... e lui se la gode...


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io pure. Infatti mi pare di essere stata altrettanto chiara.


limpidissima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> amarax ha parlato di un fatto nuovo ...


Riporto da Amarax
_Con le parole...le parole giuste al momento giusto...ad es l'altra notte litigammo furiosamente e lui disse"maledetto il giorno in cui ho iniziato questa storia..."non l'aveva mai detto prima. E se....fosse vero? che ha chiuso ,dico...3 anni d'inferno per niente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

Questo è il fatto nuovo.

A te sembrano parole di chi ha capito di aver sbagliato o di chi non si aspettava le conseguenze?


----------



## Mari' (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono straconvinta che occhio non vede cuore non duole.
> il vero problema di amarax è la competizione con l'altra.
> suo marito sembra ormai solo funzionale alla disputa con l'altra..
> * una lotta fra donne, praticamente... e lui se la gode...*


Un calcio in culo gli darei


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono straconvinta che occhio non vede cuore non duole.
> il vero problema di amarax è la competizione con l'altra.
> suo marito sembra ormai solo funzionale alla disputa con l'altra..
> una lotta fra donne, praticamente... e lui se la gode...


L'ego di quell'uomo deve essere alle stelle


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riporto da Amarax
> _Con le parole...le parole giuste al momento giusto...ad es l'altra notte litigammo furiosamente e lui disse"maledetto il giorno in cui ho iniziato questa storia..."non l'aveva mai detto prima. E se....fosse vero? che ha chiuso ,dico...3 anni d'inferno per niente?
> 
> 
> ...


le parole di chi, vedendo le conseguenze, ha capito di aver sbagliato. a volte, se non ci sbattiamo il muso, non capiamo che stiamo sbagliando.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ego di quell'uomo deve essere alle stelle


lo è. e più amarax se la prende con l'altra e più lui gode.
non lascerà mai amarax perché con lei sta bene. è servito e riverito in tutto e lei riesce ancora a stare nella parte della moglie perfetta.
il problema vero, casomai, si presenterebbe se amarax andasse fuori di testa... e lì vorrei vedere che pesci piglierebbe il furbastro...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> le parole di chi, vedendo le conseguenze, ha capito di aver sbagliato. a volte, se non ci sbattiamo il muso, non capiamo che stiamo sbagliando.


Bha'... a me sembrano le parole di un uomo che di fronte al vaso rotto avrebbe preferito non comprare i fiori, visto che il vaso e' accidentalmente caduto e lui non ha voglia di raccogliere i cocci...


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha'... a me sembrano le parole di un uomo che di fronte al vaso rotto avrebbe preferito non comprare i fiori, visto che il vaso e' accidentalmente caduto e lui non ha voglia di raccogliere i cocci...


Lettrice e Persa ... io non so cosa cavolo abbia nella testa quel bimbo del marito di amarax ... ho solo cercato di dare una visione diversa di uno stesso fatto. ci sta anche che sia vero ciò che dico io. pertanto è solo amarax che può decidere se è sincero o no. il mio, come al solito, era uno spunto per animare la conversazione ...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> le parole di chi, vedendo le conseguenze, ha capito di aver sbagliato. a volte, se non ci sbattiamo il muso, non capiamo che stiamo sbagliando.


capisci che non capisci?
amarax sa bene che elemento è suo marito... ma ammettere questo vorrebbe dire aver sposato un bastardo e lei è ancora fortemente motivata a salvare il suo matrimonio e vive la cosa come una sconfitta personale.
cosa sbagliatissima, secondo me. 
ci ho messo 8 anni io per capire che un fetente è un fetente, indipendentemente da me.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lettrice e Persa ... io non so cosa cavolo abbia nella testa quel bimbo del marito di amarax ... ho solo cercato di dare una visione diversa di uno stesso fatto. ci sta anche che sia vero ciò che dico io. pertanto è solo amarax che può decidere se è sincero o no. il mio, come al solito, era uno spunto per animare la conversazione ...


Si l'ho capito... il fatto e' che io l'ho scritto piu' di una volta che il marito di Amarax lo appenderei per le palle in pubblica piazza... poi andrei in vacanza a San Salvador di Bahia


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lettrice e Persa ... io non so cosa cavolo abbia nella testa quel bimbo del marito di amarax ... ho solo cercato di dare una visione diversa di uno stesso fatto. ci sta anche che sia vero ciò che dico io. pertanto è solo amarax che può decidere se è sincero o no. il mio, come al solito, era uno spunto per animare la conversazione ...


ma quale bimbo... è un furbastro di quelli tosti.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si l'ho capito... il fatto e' che io l'ho scritto piu' di una volta che il marito di Amarax lo appenderei per le palle in pubblica piazza... poi andrei in vacanza a San Salvador di Bahia


e lei andrebbe a salvarlo...
lascia che vadano in vacanza e che mangino bene così amarax recupera qualche chilo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si l'ho capito... il fatto e' che io l'ho scritto piu' di una volta che il marito di Amarax *lo appenderei per le palle* in pubblica piazza... poi andrei in vacanza a San Salvador di Bahia


ho sentito io il dolore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> capisci che non capisci?
> amarax sa bene che elemento è suo marito... ma ammettere questo vorrebbe dire aver sposato un bastardo e lei è ancora fortemente motivata a salvare il suo matrimonio e vive la cosa come una sconfitta personale.
> cosa sbagliatissima, secondo me.
> ci ho messo 8 anni io per capire che da un fetente è un fetente, indipendentemente da me.


Io invece spero che ad Amarax siano bastati tre anni.

Ammettere di aver attribuito valore e valori che non esistevano a chi avevamo accanto è molto dura, ma è peggio tenerselo accanto.
Molti hanno ammirato la mia forza ne chiudere rapidamente, ma non credo che ci voglia molta forza a togliersi uno scarafaggio di casa.


----------



## Old unodinoi (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quale bimbo... è un furbastro di quelli tosti.


i bimbi sono molto furbi perchè hanno l'aria innocente


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2008)

per me parlate , parliamo tutti a sproposito quando si tratta di entrare nella vita della gente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me parlate , parliamo tutti a sproposito quando si tratta di entrare nella vita della gente.


Tu non vuoi che si entri nella tua vita e non lo fai neppure con gli altri. Rispettabile e ammirevole posizione.
Ma chi scrive vuole che si entri nella sua vita e da questo ne trae conforto.
E' semplicemente diversa da te.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io invece spero che ad Amarax siano bastati tre anni.
> 
> Ammettere di aver attribuito valore e valori che non esistevano a chi avevamo accanto è molto dura, ma è peggio tenerselo accanto.
> Molti hanno ammirato la mia forza ne chiudere rapidamente, ma non credo che ci voglia molta forza a togliersi uno scarafaggio di casa.


anche io avevo chiuso rapidamente... ma guarda che casino ho combinato dopo...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me parlate , parliamo tutti a sproposito quando si tratta di entrare nella vita della gente.


 
hai assolutamente ragione.
con amarax mi permetto di farlo perché rivedo in lei tanti miei momenti di vita e lei lo sa perché lo ha capito.


----------



## Old Italia1 (21 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> leggersi per tanto tempo porta a conoscere le persone e a provare affetto o antipatia per loro.
> ma è un legame certamente.
> piacevole anche perchè lo si può interrompere quando vuoi, e poi riprendere, e poi interrompere...


sinceramente non so se provo "vero" affetto per alcuni, ma di sicuro è vero interesse e di sicuro se ci fossero solo persone che non sopporto leggere non ci entrerei nemmeno...


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai assolutamente ragione.
> con amarax mi permetto di farlo perché rivedo in lei tanti miei momenti di vita e lei lo sa perché lo ha capito.


...già  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E accetto con piacere xchè so che mi capisci fino in fondo. Anche se la tua esperienza è stata più difficile della mia...


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sinceramente non so se provo "vero" affetto per alcuni, ma di sicuro è vero interesse e di sicuro se ci fossero solo persone che non sopporto leggere non ci entrerei nemmeno...


 
 A me secca leggere i litigi. Ma antipatia no. Per nessuno. Mi spiace anzi non avere tempo da dedicare a tutti. Anche se, forse , per come sono fatta non sarei un aiuto "fattivo" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lo so.


----------

